

Effects of Fructose vs Glucose on Appetite and Reward Pathways [pdf] - mmastrac
http://www.scribd.com/doc/118673844/jpc120014-63-70
Conclusion:<p>"Glucose but not fructose ingestion reduced the activation of the hypothalamus, insula, and striatum—brain regions that regulate appetite, motivation, and reward processing; glucose ingestion also increased functional connections between the hypothalamicstriatal network and increased satiety.<p>The disparate responses to fructose were associated with reduced systemic levels of the satiety-signaling hormone insulin and were not likely attributable to an inability of fructose to cross the blood-brain barrier into the hypothalamus or to a lack of hypothalamic expression of genes necessary for fructose metabolism."﻿
======
mmastrac
Conclusion:

"Glucose but not fructose ingestion reduced the activation of the
hypothalamus, insula, and striatum—brain regions that regulate appetite,
motivation, and reward processing; glucose ingestion also increased functional
connections between the hypothalamicstriatal network and increased satiety.

The disparate responses to fructose were associated with reduced systemic
levels of the satiety-signaling hormone insulin and were not likely
attributable to an inability of fructose to cross the blood-brain barrier into
the hypothalamus or to a lack of hypothalamic expression of genes necessary
for fructose metabolism."﻿

~~~
sambeau
Can anyone translate?

I'm a native english speaker with a science-y background and I find that tough
going!

